# IGF-Lr3: Back in stock



## maximpep (Dec 24, 2012)

IGF-Lr3: Back in stock​



*Maximpep is happy to announce that our IGF-Lr3 is back in stock. If you are trying to order in bulk, or single vials alone, Our inventory is back to normal status. Maximpep would like to thank all of our new clients that put trust in us, and the quality of products that we carry on our menu! We realize that being a new board sponsor, people might feel a little apprehensive about ordering from a new company. For those of you that have ordered from us, Maximpep would like to say "Thank You"! We really appreciate the support that we have gotten from the members of IM*​
TEAM MP


----------

